# Mod? discharged and returns for obs



## Corrbelle (Nov 27, 2007)

Is a mod needed for cases where a patient is discharged from the hospital and on the way home is involved in a car accident. Pt returns for observation care for injuries due to the accident but is never admitted.
Billed 99238 on 9-29-07
Charge submitted for Obs 99219 on 9-29-07 
I did find information and the use of Mod 27, but am not certain it is appropriate.


----------



## Jagadish (Nov 29, 2007)

Modifier 27 is for Hospital reporting. If you are billing for physician's services you have to report the second service with modifier 25.


----------



## cedwards (Nov 29, 2007)

I agree with the -25 modifier!


----------

